# Power trim and starter relay ?



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Load test the battery first since the trim and tilt switch is not responding. Trim and tilt relays are not part of the start relays. Then use a voltmeter to check for power on both sides of the start relay, then at the starter with the key in the start position. Also check all the grounds on the engine. I just had the same problem on a 2006 F40. The battery had shorted internally. After charging, it failed a load test.


----------

